# collars and other stuff hair related



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> So I went on a 4 mile walk with Jazz and his newish collar. He looks great in it. At home I went to take it off and was horrified to have to untangle his hair from the martingale part and still there was a chunk of hair stuck in it.


Was this the Dogsinstyle collar? If so, this one does do a number on show coat...I wouldn't use it anymore...



> The same thing happened in conformation class! He is supposed to wear his show collar and lead for the entire one hour class. He's doing well in there except I was untangling his neck hair during the class and it was getting all hung up in the snap. Now I feel like I need to order a new show collar and lead without a snap.


I would use either a chain show lead or a Resco lead. Neither of these will do _too_ much damage to the coat if the hair is cleanly parted and the lead is put on nicely. The nice thing about the Resco lead is that it can be loosened and taken off the head easily. It won't give you as much control as a show chain, but for some dogs that is better. 



outwest said:


> I refuse to keep him in a glass bubble, but I have to try harder to save this hair. ugh. This is right about the age with Bonnie where I threw in the towel with the long hair. I know I can do UKC with a sporting cut, but I don't want to give up before he has even tried AKC. I am having him evaluated on Jan 29th along with a show cut. After the evaluation I will know better whether all this is worth it or not.


And you shouldn't keep him in a glass bubble. A show dog can absolutely live a fun, active life. You just have to take proper care of the coat!



> Questions:
> Do diamond chains get stuck in the hair?
> Recommendations for a loop lead without a snap?
> Bath every one or two weeks?
> ...


I have to admit...I don't know what a diamond chain is, but a show chain shouldn't get stuck in the hair if you part the hair nicely and don't let it slide all around. 

How old is he? I would bathe him as often as you need to keep the coat clean and straight. This could be every week or every 2 weeks depending on the dog. At some point, you will have to switch to every week. Honestly, I really think you should be bathing and drying him yourself. Do you have a dryer? It would be very difficult to grow show coat properly without.. 

What a pretty Poodleit collar! Be sure to always check the neck hair after using it for any webbing, tangling, etc.

You know what else I liked when T needed to be on a lead - one of those British style slip leads.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't comment on the collar issues, since I don't show and therefore my dogs rarely need to wear anything for more than a few minutes for potty walks at work. Otherwise they are naked. BUT I just wanted to say that weekly baths do wonders for growing coat. The cleaner the coat, the healthier it is and the less it breaks. I'm with CM, you should probably start doing it yourself. That way you will know for sure that his coat is being treated properly. For example, I doubt your groomer is using the proper shampoo, may not be using a conditioner, (unless you have requested it) and probably uses a slicker on him. All of which are going to cause trouble in the long run and may have already cost you some coat. It will also be cheaper to do it yourself! 

Good luck with your evaluation....from what I have seen of him ( or what I can see with all the hair lol) he is gorgeous.  Did he keep his pretty front? I'm getting so tired of all the lame fronts on the poodles! They don't even come close to correct most of the time.  I am currently working with a pup from a very well known breeder here and he is a mess in the front....Beautiful flashy rear, lots of leg and a beautiful face. But oh his front! Straight, no chest, and very ewe necked. ( of course) It may get better with time, he is still under a year, but I doubt it.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I certainly know exactly what you are going through. I felt very stressed about growing and keeping coat with Two Puppies this time around ( Cosi and Mimi). But I think that I put a lot of stress on myself and just needed to relax.

My experience with keeping poodles in show coats came from other breeders of numerous champions. Many of them never walked their poodles, let their poodles play with each other or even let them out in the sun. They spent a large portion of their time in crates and were only let out to go in the dog run or get groomed. I knew I did not want this type of life for my babies. I let them run in the yard (in the sun...but with sunscreen on). Mimi was almost always soaking wet from playing in the water. They wrestled all the time and basically just had a great life. I also walked them. Renee Koch of Gardenpath poodles makes beautiful silk collars and I used them to protect their neck hair. Here is a link to her page where she shows the collars she will custom make. http://gardenpathschpannoviaschasinghearts.blogspot.ca/p/latest-news.html
Now I did bath them once a week. Once their hair was long enough I did band and wrap it all the way down their neck. When I was banding the hair I added a dab of conditioner on the ends to keep them well conditioned. When I had them at the conformation classes I used the basic nylon loop show lead. I am not sure what it is called but it is just one long lead with a metal loop on the end that you feed the leash through to make a loop for their neck. It never caught in their hair. 

I also put the missing link in their food which really helped grow coat.The Missing Link - Home 

As for using a handler. I used a lady that had been showing her own toy poodles for twenty years. I had met her four years ago when I was trying to show Marlisse myself. She was extremely kind and helpful. AND she lived near me. So Cosi went and stayed with her for a few days before a show and then during a show. I totally trusted her and he loved her.

But way back when I finally gave up showing Marlisse (I did not like being in front of people) I did send her off to a well known handler (Allison Cowie). I was afraid to do this as Marlisse was my darling girl and I didn't want her to be in a crate all the time. But Allison treated her well and Marlisse finished very very quickly with her.

Anyway I don't think you should give up. But I do agree with Charismatic Millie. You might feel better if you could bath and blow him dry yourself. AND do not let yourself get stressed about his hair. Judging from the pictures you have posted of him he looks great (and lots of hair). I think you will be pleased with his assessment.
Sherry


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lots of great thoughts. 

CM, The diamond chain is what I always called them, but they seem to be called snake or hex chains now. 

The groomer baths and blows, but only uses the shampoo, conditioner and finishing rinse I give her. I have a second set here and I do bath him sometimes, but usually have her do it. I have also taken him to the shop and done it myself there (you pay $8 and can use their tables, blowdryers and tub). It's worked out fine. I am having her use Chris Christenson's Day to Day moisturing shampoo and conditioner followed by After You Bathe:
Show Dog and Cat Professional Shampoos & Conditioners

I do think she uses a soft slicker on him along with a pin brush and comb. I will ask next time about that. I haven't noticed any coat damage on his body. His hair around his eyes may be an issue, but I am trimming it below where I think it should go to be safe (can always take some off, but not easily put it back on). His hair doesn't stay straight for more than a day, though. Then it shrinks up all curly/stringy right away. When he is blown straight his hair looks pretty long. After a couple day, not so much. 

mom24, as far as I can tell under all that hair he still has his chest. I am sure there are better, but his legs do drop down from his withers and not his neck. When he sits his chest pops out.  I'll try to get a picture next week sometime for fun. 

TLP, Yah, some people around here keep the dogs crated and such like you say. I refuse to do that, but I can probably do a better job on his hair. I haven't given up yet, but IT'S SO MUCH WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I started showing with a martingale when my Karat was younger. I now show on a simple parachute slip lead .... no buckles, just a thumb loop. A slip lead is a simple length of cord with a ring on the end which you feed back the cord to make a choke collar. This is the new one I just ordered from Magic Hour Creations. Rhinestone Cowboy/Rhinestone Cowgirl | Facebook Hopefully you will be able to see it.

I have tried a number of leads but the light weight of the parachute cord is perfect for showing ... and it is very strong in case Karat starts chasing rabbits ... stronger than me anyway.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I refuse to do that, but I can probably do a better job on his hair. I haven't given up yet, but IT'S SO MUCH WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is the easiest its going to be. It's only going to get harder. You haven't hit coat change yet!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> Lots of great thoughts.
> 
> CM, The diamond chain is what I always called them, but they seem to be called snake or hex chains now.
> 
> ...


 Oh well I'm glad they let you bring them products! That's great news. Yeah I would request they not use the slicker anymore just a pin brush, and make sure it's one without the little balls on the ends of the pins...those rip out coat too.

Lol gotta love puppy coat huh?! Raven's is the same way...within hours of a bath he is no longer fluffy but is curly and slightly homeless looking. Don't worry, it will change and then you'll want his puppy coat back! As CM said, puppy coat is the easiest to care for. Although I find its more delicate. Yes, growing coat is work! I don't personally mind it but I'm a dog groomer, it's no biggie for me to pop Raven or Trev onto the table for a quickie brush or rewrap in between clients. 

Oh so glad to hear he seems to be holding onto his front!! Let us know how that evaluation goes!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I am looking forward to the evaluation. Of course I realize puppy hair is easy. I haven't had any matts or anything. With the coat change I can make it through. My main concern is trying to grow the hair and not having it torn out.


----------

